# [Closed] Sahara has Cloud Flooring and Ruin Wall



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Hi all,

Sahara is on my island selling Ruin Wall and Cloud Flooring. Not sure on rugs atm.

In the future I hope to open my island for these types of visits for free. However, this is my first time hosting and my island is a hot mess rn.

That being said, I am asking for a NMT, bells, or a wishlist item. Not going to set a price - just help me out if you can!

EDIT: updated wishlist - thanks guys 




__





						Wishlist by sarahsays | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Wishlist, a list by sarahsays containing 17 items




					villagerdb.com
				




I’m going to take one-two people at a time, as she is not yet caged.

Please leave via airport, don’t trample flowers, and don’t pick anything up  Not sure how long I’ll do this! Depends on interest/time!

Thanks!!


----------



## worfmaster (May 5, 2020)

I would like to come.


----------



## thisistiff (May 5, 2020)

I’m interested!!


----------



## duke-420 (May 5, 2020)

May I come for 99k bells?


----------



## Hesper (May 5, 2020)

I have a couple of items off your wishlist, I'd love to drop by!


----------



## Mookie (May 5, 2020)

Interested please. Thank you.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 5, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## particleinabox (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to visit! Will bring something from your wishlist.


----------



## buuunii (May 5, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Thank you all!

I will deff get to the people who have already commented. No promises on any replies afterwards!

Please be patient - she has wandered to the top of my island!


----------



## Hikari (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come over! I can bring the angled signpost DIY, if you're still doing this once you've finished the current queue lol


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Codes coming to more people soon. Just finishing a scheduled trade.


----------



## ataraxy (May 5, 2020)

If this is still going on I’d love to come! Happy to tip bells 

Name: Ismail
Island: Zenn-La


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Hi all,

I’m just finishing up the queue, then can take more! Include character and island names please!!

Please wait for me near the airport. Im a noob and my island doesn’t have inclines so I’ll need to take you to her using ladders. Sorry for the inconvenience.

thanks for your patience!


----------



## Penguin style (May 5, 2020)

Hi! Is it ok if I come by too?

Name:Adélie rén
Islandryxis

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

*Pryxis sorry have no idea why there was an emoji


----------



## Hikari (May 5, 2020)

Name: Jordan
Town: Timber


----------



## elo-chan (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!
Name: Vivi
Island: Rakuen

I got you a ukulele and a couple angled signposts!  ^^


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> I'd love to stop by!
> Name: Vivi
> Island: Rakuen
> 
> I got you a ukulele and a couple angled signposts!  ^^


Thank you! Moving more quickly. Dodo to come in a few!


----------



## jynxy87 (May 5, 2020)

I would love to stop by.
Name: Kelly
Island: Quafiki


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 5, 2020)

May I come? name: Peace


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Caught up - let me know if anyone else is interested  Going to be on for about 20-30 more minutes!


----------



## elo-chan (May 5, 2020)

SarahSays said:


> Caught up - let me know if anyone else is interested  Going to be on for about 20-30 more minutes!


Hiya! I never received a dodo!


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> Hiya! I never received a dodo!


So sorry - sent


----------



## brangein (May 5, 2020)

Hihi can I come for Sahara too, will tip bells thanks!


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Closing up! Thanks all


----------

